# Round Island Sunday 5.23



## beyondhelp

After having spun my prop on the ski rope in Sebastian I didn't think I'd get out yesterday. Friday I finally got a minute to drop the prop off figuring it wouldn't be done for a few days. Big thanks to Blair Propeller in Stuart, they had it repaired the same day and it wasn't too expensive either. Thanks to Dad who picked it up we got to fish after all. 

Huge difference with the rebuilt prop. I'm guessing it was slipping a little the whole time. Boat was more responsive and the motor sounded like it was working better too. Dropped 200rpm on top. 

Sunday morning we picked up some shrimp and headed up to Round Island. We've never fished there so I followed the channel out and then headed north a bit before heading back onto the flats. We drifted South East toward the channel a couple of times, saw lots of fishy looking spots and hundreds of mullet and even a stingray. Water was very clear and looked good. 










We got out and waded for a minute and practiced casting the fly rods for a little bit. Boat is floating in this pic, it barely touched down with me standing on the bench seat and Dad up front. 










No hiding the fact that he's smiling, it was an awesome day. 










All in all, we caught a handful of ladyfish and a jack on the west side of the channel by the spoil island and some catfish on the flats. I can't wait til I get the hang of the area and can target the fish I want. Every time I run the boat it gets a little better. 

Next step is to get the trolling motor or a push pole sorted out.


----------



## HighSide25

good stuff. theres a regular crew that fishes RI a bit, MATT, gramps, Out-Cast, and Jim fish that area and usually do mini rallies. im also usually late. maybe well see ya out there sometime soon


----------



## Gramps

Fish or no fish that sounds like a good day! Working around Harbor Branch or the Moorings will almost always produce nice trout.

As Chasing Tail said we enjoy fishing up that way, give a shout next time you're going out!


----------



## paint it black

> Fish or no fish that sounds like a good day! Working around Harbor Branch or the Moorings will almost always produce nice trout.
> 
> As Chasing Tail said we enjoy fishing up that way, give a shout next time you're going out!



Saw the biggest snook I have ever seen on a flat there!
And there were plenty reds too, the fish were just SO spooky, it was incredible.


----------



## MATT

Just to let you all know.....there are NO fish up here! just mud and stumps that will take the lower end off in a blink of an eye. Also the Law up here will tow you truck and trailer if your tag is from any other town. Just a helpful tip stay away from Round Island! We hope all will be safe fishing some were near West Palm Beach send us some Pic's.


----------



## beyondhelp

I'll be sure to let everyone know when I'm headed up that way. 

The mud and stumps didn't bother me, nor did the 17 mile walk to the truck fighting plague ridden black flies and no-see-ums. What got me was just how downright ugly it is up there. I totally agree. Stay away. Besides, the place is crawling with kayakers. Eww... 

I also spotted a FWC volunteer with binoculars observing from the wood bridge. That made me happy.


----------



## jimbarn1961

Hey is this what you were looking for? 26+" trout








My boy and I were out the day before you *but this girl went back to make more like her for us to catch later.*  Yes my boy and I try to fish weekly between vero beach to the power plant.  We are no experts but do have a lot of fun and love company. Also saw two 40"ish snook together in a sand hole but no eaty :-[caught several other trout and some short reds and numerous bycatch.  By the way i'm Jim AKA FPFF.  PM me maybe we can hookup.  
And No Matt I have not forgotten about you just been swamped with work on weekdays this past month. but do want to get together.

Jim


----------



## HighSide25

yum, trout with a side of worms.


----------



## jimbarn1961

Posted by: Chasing Tail Posted on: Today at 12:53pm 
yum, trout with a side of worms.  

They taste just like CHICKEN   ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MATT

> I'll be sure to let everyone know when I'm headed up that way.
> 
> The mud and stumps didn't bother me, nor did the 17 mile walk to the truck fighting plague ridden black flies and no-see-ums. What got me was just how downright ugly it is up there. I totally agree. Stay away. Besides, the place is crawling with kayakers. Eww...
> 
> I also spotted a FWC volunteer with binoculars observing from the wood bridge. That made me happy.



John, I think you will fit in just fine around hear......


----------



## MATT

FPFF, I am not sure that you having so much work is a good thing...Lets just say I do not want to meet you at work, just after is fine with me.....


----------



## Gramps

> I'll be sure to let everyone know when I'm headed up that way.
> 
> The mud and stumps didn't bother me, nor did the 17 mile walk to the truck fighting plague ridden black flies and no-see-ums. What got me was just how downright ugly it is up there. I totally agree. Stay away. Besides, the place is crawling with kayakers. Eww...
> 
> I also spotted a FWC volunteer with binoculars observing from the wood bridge. That made me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, I think you will fit in just fine around hear......
Click to expand...

Just don't show up 5 hours late with a bad excuse and an empty cooler. ;D


----------



## out-cast

> Just to let you all know.....there are NO fish up here! just mud and stumps that will take the lower end off in a blink of an eye. Also the Law up here will tow you truck and trailer if your tag is from any other town. Just a helpful tip stay away from Round Island! We hope all will be safe fishing some were near West Palm Beach send us some Pic's.


Don't forget the $32 per day ramp fee!!


----------



## HighSide25

> Just to let you all know.....there are NO fish up here! just mud and stumps that will take the lower end off in a blink of an eye. Also the Law up here will tow you truck and trailer if your tag is from any other town. Just a helpful tip stay away from Round Island! We hope all will be safe fishing some were near West Palm Beach send us some Pic's.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the $32 per day ramp fee!!
Click to expand...

please put the $32/day ramp fee in the bed of the black GMC Sierra.  you will see an envelope on the driver's side.

Thankyou,
Indian River County Parks Division.


----------



## paint it black

> Posted by: Chasing Tail Posted on: Today at 12:53pm
> yum, trout with a side of worms.
> 
> They taste just like CHICKEN   ;D ;D ;D


The trout or the worms? lol




I tried fishing from land today while my skiff was over at Ankona.
Saw one red cruise by, and that was it.


I also tried the ramp on Oslo but the wind was blowinggggg!


----------



## HighSide25

should have waded around oslo.

talk to Willie, he works at Professional Outfitters which is 1 mile south of oslo on us1.

He has good up to date intel, actuallly, most guys that work there are pretty friendly sharing tips


----------



## MATT

> should have waded around oslo.
> 
> talk to Willie, he works at Professional Outfitters which is 1 mile south of oslo on us1.
> 
> He has good up to date intel, actuallly, most guys that work there are pretty friendly sharing tips



When I but live shimp that's where I go...Don't know any other place in Vero to get Live Bait.


----------

